# Martin Rat Skyscraper



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

So I just purchased a martin rat skyscraper (r 695) for my four girl rats. I just ordered it a few hours ago.
Just wanted to post about it because I'm super excited. My girls have been cooped up in a small cage for most of the past week and a half since I moved. Went through three different cages that didn't work out for them, one of them worked for the boys thankfully.
The cage the boys are in is actually bigger than the one I'm getting for the girls, its the same size height and length wise but not front to back.Where the r-695 is 18 inches, the boys is 24 inches.
Since I just ordered it today, I was wondering how long does it typically take for the martin cages to ship? Shipping for me was like $40 so I presume it's going to take longer for me than most people?
Really eager to get my girls into a bigger cage. I have four girls in 9"x 15"x 15". They have enough space to move around and to climb, its got a shelf and a hammock so they aren't totally cramped. And they have been getting tons of free range time. I still feel bad though.
Peanut Butter and Cappuccino got into a fight and Cappi had a bloody eye for two days. Its healed up though. Had them in a modified dog cage for a few days but whenever I opened the door they scattered and I have a pile of wires on the floor so it isn't safe for them to be running about the room (wires are connected to stuff) and on top of that while putting the galvanized wire on the dog cage I cut myself several times, it was like a cheese grater and since the cage didn't have a pan or anything in it we had to use towels and fleece and I was terrified they'd cut their feet and get bumble foot. My dad is not happy that we wasted all that time putting the cage together for the rats for me to go and buy an expensive new cage.
I'd rather have my girls in a cage I know they'll be safe in.
He was also mad that I didn't go with a bigger and cheaper cage on ebay. I didn't want Toast in this bigger cage though because it had less floor space and there was nothing in the middle which for her is a falling hazard. (she is a handicapped rat)

So yup...Can't wait til the new cage gets here...


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine should be here today according to FedEx, and I'm just as excited.  

To answer your original question, while the total shipping time will of course depend on the distance involved, I will say this ; I ordered mine at about 8 pm and they had it shipped out the next morning and emailed me a tracking number right away. They were also quick on answering questions ; I had submitted one the next day. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I live in Southern CA. Took a little less than a week.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I got an email this morning telling me it was shipped and was sent a tracking number. I'm so excited, I can't wait to put it together

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and buy some black zip ties to use to assemble the cage pieces rather than the links they send along. The links are fine and strong, but good luck EVER getting them off again if you need to. That includes placing one in the wrong location accidentally!

Martin's has superior customer service and your package should be there in no time.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I actually have some black zip ties but will those definitely be secure?. My girls like to chew on zip ties

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rightwing (Sep 7, 2013)

I just put my cage up with zip ties. I had this same concern, but from what I have read they hold up well. If you see any that need to be replaced, you can easily do so. Since your ratties like to chew them, just check them on a regular basis


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Voltage said:


> I actually have some black zip ties but will those definitely be secure?. My girls like to chew on zip ties
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've never had an issue, but it's up to you. You can always do an initial assembly with the zip ties and if it doesn't work out, use the C-clips. Much easier than assembling the clips and then changing your mind! Trust me!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use zip ties. My chewers will go for them, but usually they don't get through them quick enough for me to replace them or only get through one leaving the others to take support until I notice.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I got the cage on the twelfth and followed the zip tie advice and it's worked amazingly so far. I love this cage

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

voltage said:


> i got the cage on the twelfth and followed the zip tie advice and it's worked amazingly so far. I love this cage
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


pictures!!


----------

